# My collection so far..



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

Don't have any pictures of washmitts and microfiber towels..

The whole collection:









Wax:









Makita, Best tools rotary (pad dryer), Brinkmann and 3m Sungun









p2000, p2500, p3000 and big backing plates









Menzerna









3m









Optimum, Meguiars and Scholl









Sealer









Wash









Plastic, rubber and window treatment









Interior products and sprayers









Brushes









Tape









Pads









Scholl pads









Foam applicators


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:doublesho That looks way much more than what i have :lol:

Just you wait,One day am going to set it all out on the table 

Lovely Collection :thumb: Am sure you can lend us some tape


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW! very nice collection.


----------



## titchster (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats a lot. :doublesho


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nice collection!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Cracking collection! Do they live in boxes?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice collection there mate with a good range.............:thumb:


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting all that up. I can now use this as evidence to the missus that 'all of my money' doesnt get spent on 'car washing crap'

Cheers!!! :thumb:


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

Another WOW,

All i could see when i saw your pictures was £££ signs.

Rob.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Holy moly! 

Hope your not married, lol.


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

very nice collection. looks great all set up on the table.


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot! 
It's still growing..



joe_0_1 said:


> Cracking collection! Do they live in boxes?


They live in boxes, but need more of them asap! 



treaclesponge said:


> Thanks for posting all that up. I can now use this as evidence to the missus that 'all of my money' doesnt get spent on 'car washing crap'
> 
> Cheers!!! :thumb:


Hehe no problem mate 



MatrixGuy said:


> Holy moly!
> 
> Hope your not married, lol.


Not married, yet!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, thats one hell of a collection :thumb:


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

Some updates:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

You sir have a serious OCD

What are those funky packets in the last picture and the sample bottles in the first ?


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

OCD is not a bad thing 
The "funky packets" are snappy pad cleaner, love the stuff!
Use the sample bottles to give dressings etc. to customers, and sending samples of stuff to friends.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

virtual said:


> OCD is not a bad thing
> The "funky packets" are snappy pad cleaner, love the stuff!
> Use the sample bottles to give dressings etc. to customers, and sending samples of stuff to friends.


:thumb:
Have you got a link to the funky packets


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

Here you go mate 
http://www.autogeek.net/snappytool.html


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## ausswift (Sep 11, 2008)

fantastic collection you have there.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Super duper! Your a Chemical Guys chap then?

PaulN


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

That us one nice collection


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

very jealous nice collection


----------



## Jamezm (May 21, 2008)

That's an impressive collection, guessing/hoping you have a business?


----------



## ELBOW GREASE (Sep 1, 2008)

:thumb::argie:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Good collection. I do it for a living and don't have half the stuff you have. Well possibly more tape as I co-buy it with a friend who sprays cars.


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

I dont detail for a living, it's more of a hobby thing 
But hoping to start a business soon.

Here are some more stuff!


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

That Optimum Shampoo is one of the best washes there is...Especially considering it's price!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumb: Wow great collection there


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks! 

Optimum Car Wash is one of my favorite soaps! Love it


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

New stuff!

Guzzler HD
Chemical Guys Fluffers
Chemical Guys 50/50
Collinite #915
Scholl S0
Scholl S3+
Menzerna Power Finish










1Z Gummi Pflege
Chemical Guys Microfiber Rejuvinator
Duragloss #501
ValetPro Billberry
Chemical Guys Grime Reaper
Swissvax Leather Care Kit
Swissvax Quick Finish
Swissvax Detail Brush
Chemical Guys Viton Sprayers
Sheepskin mitt
Chemical Guys apron
3" Scholl Compounding, Polishing og finishing pad
6" Scholl "Spider structure" Compounding og Polishing pad










3" finishing pad
5" Autoglym polishing pad
3m compounding pads
Mirka abralon p2000 pads
3m Imperial p2000
Eurocel Car tape










Pirex sent me my own Scandicshine sign


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

You just never stop spending do you :lol:


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

Why should I?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

You would think you have enough already


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

It's never enough.. hehe
Ptg will be next.


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi 
Nice collection...detailing is rather expensive when its a hobby.
In the photos next to the swissvax leather kit 
you have 2 trigger sprayers,
can you tell me where you got those from please?
thanks
Ibi


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks 

Those are from Chemical Guys.
The heads are Viton plastic, acid resistant.

Best sprayers I've ever tried!


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for your reply
Where can I buy them from please?

thanks


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/500mlspr.htm


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

More! 

5l Billberry
Scholl wheel brush
Vikan wheel brush
Duragloss #901
Scholl sprayers
Scholl 1" wetsanding sheets









Closeup of the Scholl wheel brush, love it!!









Scholl Purple9000
Scholl SW20
CG BareBones
Scholl dispenser
CG Miracle Driers
CG Monster MF
CG Ultra Plush


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Whoa!:doublesho

Thats one heck of a collection you got there!:argie:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice collection


----------

